# Brace height vs string stop?



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

dgbigo said:


> Will a string stop on a 6" brace height seem more like a 7" brace height without a string stop. Another words will it be as forgiving with the string stop because it gets the arrow off the string earlier? So if you struggle with form and want a faster bow can you get away with it?


I would think that a string stop would make a 6" bh more forgiving. Most bows I see now a days have a string stop, so a 6" bow would still have a longre powerstroke than a 7" with a string stop.

What bow do you have in mind? I would also think the amount of reflex in a bow will affect its "forgiveness." I have seen 6" bows that were not as reflexed as other 6" bows, so that would also play a role.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nothing will make up for bad form, practice your form;every day if possible. This will make up for not having a STS.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

dgbigo said:


> Will a string stop on a 6" brace height seem more like a 7" brace height without a string stop. Another words will it be as forgiving with the string stop because it gets the arrow off the string earlier? So if you struggle with form and want a faster bow can you get away with it?


Welcome to the forum.
i shoot an x force 6 myself and i put Vibracheck string stopper on mine,by all means it should be more forgiving because your string is stopping in the same place everytime you shoot,theres alot of difference in shooting in your backyard with a T-shirt on and being dressed in your hunting suit,with the string stopper with my bow being fully dressed in hunting clothes with a 6 brace height keeps the string from slapping my scent lok jacket,without it the string will slap my sleeve some times when fully dressed because of the short brace height,plus it will help reduce hand shock if any also,the vibracheck string stopper is only $30.00 most places,kwite a bit less expensive than some others

Ted


----------

